

Steve Mann assaulted for wearing Digital Eye Glass - jcfrei
http://eyetap.blogspot.ca/2012/07/physical-assault-by-mcdonalds-for.html

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4252955>

~~~
jcfrei
thanks, didn't think there would be different URLs to the same story.

